# Santander to Malaga



## momkey (Sep 5, 2008)

We are hoping to travel to visit family in Nerja later this year via the Santander ferry. Does anyone know of a site within a couple of hours of the ferry that is suitable for our 40ft RV? Thanks


----------



## anitainjune (Apr 21, 2009)

*campsite near Santander*

We stayed on the municipal site in Burgos on the way to Bilboa last week.
I would say it can cope well with large RV but you should probably check.
It seems some are put off because it looks to be in the town, but it was easy to access with sat nav and just a couple of hours from port we had time to walk along the river into Burgos and enjoyed a look around.
Highly recommend.


----------

